# ISPConfig legt keine Mysql User mehr an



## pixeluser (14. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem, ich habe ISPConfig 3.0.3.3 auf einem strato V-Host mit Debian Lenny installiert. Nach dem Update auf 3.0.3.3 werden keine User mehr für die Mysql Datenbank angelegt.

Hat hier einer für mich vielleicht einen Tip?

Danke

Gruß Jan


----------



## pixeluser (14. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

das Problem war anscheind, dass der Root User keinen Zugriff mehr auf einige Rechte innerhalb der DB hatte. Über den Debian User habe ich Ihm die Rechte entzogen und wieder neu gesetzt jetzt geht es wieder.

Gruß Jan


----------

